# "Best Doctors" cover from Aviva



## Rory_W (4 Dec 2016)

Dan Murray said:


> Anyone know whether individuals can become members of "best doctors" in Ireland and the cost - seems like this is an option in Trumpland.



With Aviva the benefit is an add on included at no cost for 

*Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion is available under the following products*

Term Cover
Mortgage Protection
Specified Illness Cover
Personal Income Protection
Executive Income Protection
Pension Term Assurance
So if you take out a policy personally for one of the above then it should be included. You could get the cover for firstly cheap is the level of cover is low. 

Remember this Best Doctors is not for "I have the flu, can you help me" but is more for the "Holy sh1t" serious medical diagnosis where you want a second opinion

*How does the Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion service work?*

Case received by Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion
If you or an eligible family member has been diagnosed with a serious medical condition and would like access to the opinion of world leading experts, you can contact Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion at any time by calling them on 1800 882 342.
Information gathering
One of Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion medical professionals is assigned to work with you to identify the medical issues, collect the signed Best Doctors' - Second Medical Opinion medical release form and your relevant medical records plus support and update you during the process.
Information analysis
Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion multidisciplinary panel of doctors analyses all the clinical information and identifies the key medical issues affecting you. The panel creates a clinical summary which includes: medical history, additional questions and relevant medical records.
Expert search
A specialist considered to be the most appropriate by Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion is identified to review the diagnosis and treatment of the particular condition. The expert is selected from the Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion database of 53,000 peer reviewed specialists.
Diagnosis and treatment recommendations
The selected Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion specialist reviews the summary and supporting materials including pathology, MRIs, etc. The specialist sends a detailed report to Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion with diagnosis and treatment recommendations.
Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion report and follow up
The diagnosis and treatment report is then sent to you (and your treating doctor if requested). The Best Doctors - Second Medical Opinion medical professional assigned to the case reviews the report with you.


----------



## Rory_W (4 Dec 2016)

Dan Murray said:


> Anyone know whether individuals can become members of "best doctors" in Ireland and the cost - seems like this is an option in Trumpland.



I think Aviva have 20 euro as minimum premium which for a 36 year old would give around 230k life cover


----------



## Rory_W (4 Dec 2016)

Aviva also have an Overseas Treatment Plan add on option but for this you have to pay 12.50 per month per life assured and again covers children and spouse (but not parents in this case it seems) and covers in the event of diagnosis with a covered cancer or neurology

See http://www.aviva.ie/broker/lifepensions/protection/overseas-treatment-plan/ with some extracts below

*Because your customers, and their families, deserve the best care.*
We’ve teamed up exclusively with Best Doctors® to offer *Overseas Treatment Plan* – a unique benefit in Ireland. Available as an additional option with selected Aviva Protection policies, Overseas Treatment Plan makes treatment abroad possible if your customers are suffering from a covered cancer or neurology, as it will pay a pre-determined cash benefit amount in the event that they’re diagnosed with a covered condition.

When a customer adds-on Overseas Treatment Plan to their main Aviva Protection policy, the Plan will also cover their children, or the children of their spouse or civil partner.

*How much does it cost? *
€12.50 monthly per life insured. Please note: The premium for Overseas Treatment Plan benefit is reviewable and may change (increase or decrease) on each anniversary of the start date.

*What’s covered?*
Overseas Treatment Plan provides the option of treatment abroad as it will pay a pre- determined daily cash amount - plus covered travel and accommodation expenses - in the event of diagnosis with a covered cancer or neurology. It helps give customers and their children financial freedom to access high quality treatment in leading US and European hospitals.

The conditions covered under Overseas Treatment Plan are certain types of cancer and neurosurgery outlined below.

*Please see the Financial Broker Guide for details of the definitions of conditions covered, eligibility requirements, the exclusions that apply  to the payment of benefit and restrictions that apply to travel and accommodation benefit.*

*Eligibility & Qualifying Conditions*

Customers can only take out Overseas Treatment Plan with an Aviva Protection policy. It can’t be taken out as a standalone policy and we’ll only cover a policyholder under one Overseas Treatment Plan. Overseas Treatment Plan is subject to underwriting and will be underwritten along with the main protection policy.
Applicants for Overseas Treatment Plan must have reached the minimum age and be under the maximum age which applies to their main Aviva Protection policy in order to apply for this plan.
Policyholders must be both tax resident and reside at an Irish address at the time they complete the application form and throughout the term of the policy.
The duration of a patient’s stay necessary for treatment as an in-patient in the nominated treatment centre must be a minimum of 48 consecutive hours (24 hours for follow-up treatment).
If the main Aviva Protection policy is being taken out on a joint or dual-life basis, then each life assured will need to apply for- and pay the premium- for Overseas Treatment Plan separately. We’ll add the premium for Overseas Treatment Plan to the premium for their main protection policy.
*Daily Benefit Amount*
Once a customer or their child is eligible, then they’ll be paid a daily benefit amount depending on the length of stay at the nominated treatment centre, for up to 60 days. The daily cash benefit is paid to them on their return home. Please see the separate Overseas Treatment Plan Financial Broker Guide for full details.

*TABLE OF BENEFITS

Nominated treatment centre location*

*United States*

*Europe*

*Number of days of overnight stay in nominated treatment centre*

Day 1-7

Day 8-60

Day 1-7

Day 8-60

*Amount of benefit*

€30,000 per day
€100 per day

€15,000 per day

€100 per day

Best Doctors will advise policyholders in advance of travel of the likely cost of treatment in each of the recommended treatment centres. If the total cost of treatment is less than the daily benefit amount above, the surplus amount is theirs to keep in this instance. In the event that the total cost of treatment is more than the daily benefit amount, it is the customer’s responsibility to meet any outstanding payment due. Best Doctors will assist them in arranging direct payment to the hospital.

Subject to the minimum & maximum benefit duration:

If a patient’s stay at the nominated treatment centre is less than 48 consecutive hours (24 consecutive hours for follow up treatment), then the treatment isn’t covered under the policy and the policyholder will be liable for all costs including treatment, travel and expenses.If their stay at the nominated treatment centre is more than 60 days, continued treatment is not covered under the policy and they’ll be liable for all costs including travel and expenses after 60 days have passed. In this instance, we will still cover their return home travel costs.

*Cancer treatment*

Any malignant tumour positively diagnosed with histological confirmation and characterised by the uncontrolled growth of malignant cells and invasion of tissue. The term malignant tumour includes leukaemia, sarcoma and lymphoma except cutaneous lymphoma (lymphoma confined to the skin).

For the above definition, the following are not covered:


All cancers which are histologically classified as any of the following: pre-malignant; non invasive; cancer in situ; having borderline malignancy; or having low malignant potential.
All tumours of the prostate unless histologically classified as having a Gleason score greater than 6 or having progressed to at least clinical TNM classification T2N0M0.
Chronic lymphocytic leukaemia unless histologically classified as having progressed to at least Binet Stage A.
Any skin cancer (including cutaneous lymphoma) other than malignant melanoma that has been histologically classified as having caused invasion beyond the epidermis (outer layer of skin).
*Neurosurgery*

Cover is provided for any surgical intervention including minimally or non-invasive techniques of:


the brain (or any other intracranial structures); or
benign tumours located in the spinal cord.


----------



## Rory_W (4 Dec 2016)

Dan Murray said:


> - seems like this is an option in Trumpland.



If you are based in America then the above policy wouldn't apply and you would have to see what cover is available in USA.


----------



## Dan Murray (4 Dec 2016)

Thanks for all the info Rory.

Sorry - my question earlier was badly worded. What I meant to ask is whether individuals can become members directly with best doctors - i.e. without having a policy with AVIVA (or being part of some other group arrangement).

It looks like that this is possible in the U.S. but I couldn't establish this either way on the "Irish" site!


----------



## Rory_W (4 Dec 2016)

Dan Murray said:


> Thanks for all the info Rory.
> 
> Sorry - my question earlier was badly worded. What I meant to ask is whether individuals can become members directly with best doctors - i.e. without having a policy with AVIVA (or being part of some other group arrangement).
> 
> It looks like that this is possible in the U.S. but I couldn't establish this either way on the "Irish" site!



I don't know the answer to that Dan but for 20 euro per month, 240 per annum would you not take out a policy with Aviva and have the main policy benefit as well (life or whatever you take out) ?


----------



## Rory_W (4 Dec 2016)

Dan Murray said:


> Thanks for all the info Rory.
> 
> Sorry - my question earlier was badly worded. What I meant to ask is whether individuals can become members directly with best doctors - i.e. without having a policy with AVIVA (or being part of some other group arrangement).
> 
> It looks like that this is possible in the U.S. but I couldn't establish this either way on the "Irish" site!



sees to be available on group basis where min of 250 lives covered

[broken link removed]


----------



## Blackrock1 (5 Dec 2016)

Rory_W said:


> another thought is re life cover, no need to read small print. You can't be half dead, So lowest premium applies. Most if not all life companies do price match so you can get the lowest premium with the life company of choice.
> 
> Aviva have an add on benefit called best doctors which is available at no extra cost
> 
> ...



sorry if its a stupid qn, but how do you get a broker to waive the commission?


----------



## Rory_W (5 Dec 2016)

Blackrock1 said:


> sorry if its a stupid qn, but how do you get a broker to waive the commission?



Ask him/her !

ie fee based service only

he should be disclosing any commission to you anyway 

For example, what we do (We are a Chartered Accountancy firm and dabble in a little investment business work where client asks for it) is set everything as NIL commission where possible and charge fee so fully transparent and we are no swayed from Company A to Company B depending on commission paid. In some cases client is happy for us to take commission and not charge a fee. In cases where we get commission we credit it to client ledger so it is offset against fees and any excess refunded. Recent case where waiving commission (for a pension case) would not have increased allocation for client and the pension company was only going to waive a monthly fee of €3.50 instead. Better value in that case to pay the €3.50 and get the commission rebate.


----------



## Rory_W (5 Dec 2016)

Blackrock1 said:


> sorry if its a stupid qn,



No question is ever stupid as if you knew the answer you wouldn't have to ask the question

As for stupid answers, that is a whole different scenario !!!!


----------

